# I think I'm wanting a Marshall



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know very much about the different Marshall amp models. Seems kind of confusing so I'll try to describe what I'm after and see what recommendations I get. I would prefer a 1X12 combo or maybe a 2X12 but those Marshall 2X12 combos can get heavy. I'm thinking a combo with a closed back for some added thump. I'd prefer it to have reverb but not essential.
I don't want anything low end like the Origin 50 or DSL40cr. But I don't want to spend the kind of money that a JVM would cost.
I'd spend around 2k, give or take a little, which I'd either trade my 67 pro reverb, give or take cash with it or just out right buy.
Preferably I'd like 2 channels one for clean and one for a mid gain crunch. Not looking for high gain, metal sounds. Cleans and 70's classic rock type gain.
And last I'm wondering if I should be considering an AC30. Would I get Marshally tones for a classic rock sound from that? or Just stick with Marshall?
maybe I'd consider a head as well as I have a 1X12 Mesa cabinet loaded with a UK V30 that might sound good with it.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

@guitarman2 

I think this would be excellent for what you are looking for. I have the JCM800 version and it is by far my favourite amp. 2 channels, 20 or 5 watt setting. Plenty loud and real clear. Made in the UK. Excellent amps in my opinion. Here is the classic rock version.








SV20C


The power of a Plexi in a new portable style. Now the legendary sound of the 1959SLP is yours for the taking, packaged in a 20W combo that you can enjoy at home or in the studio. It’s got the same vintage tones you know and love, just redesigned for the modern player.




marshall.com


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GeorgeMich said:


> @guitarman2
> 
> I think this would be excellent for what you are looking for. I have the JCM800 version and it is by far my favourite amp. 2 channels, 20 or 5 watt setting. Plenty loud and real clear. Made in the UK. Excellent amps in my opinion. Here is the classic rock version.
> 
> ...


Yes I've had my eye on that one. Although I worry about the ability to stay clean or have enough volume on a big stage with a loud drummer playing a Les Paul. oh and its a 1x10 which is a complete deal breaker for me.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I've had my eye on that one. Although I worry about the ability to stay clean or have enough volume on a big stage with a loud drummer playing a Les Paul. oh and its a 1x10 which is a complete deal breaker for me.


Yes I was very hesitant about the 1x10 as well. But in my opinion it more than fills the void. However I have not played it on stage with a loud drummer. Maybe consider the head then?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Maybe a JCM800 combo or a custom-built JTM45 clone with a 1x12 from someone like Steve Moratto?

If you're okay with using a volume pedal, or something like an EHX signal pad, you could dial things back for a clean sound.

AC30 isn't much lighter and won't really get you a Marshall sound on its own.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

If your Marshall search doesn’t pan out, you could try my Dr Dan head. Based on Marshall 18w. I tame the loudness with a Tone King attenuator but it’s top shelf hand-wired goodness.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The 10" in the SV20C is quite good IMO. But you could always buy the head and a 1x12 cab. Being a non master volume amp, they are pretty loud. It's basically the same as taking a master volume amp and turning the volumes and gain all up to 10. Many, me included, attenuate it. But my band mics everything. You'd have to try one to see if it's loud enough.

I'd suggest the 2525C if you can find one. It does have 2 channels and a 12" speaker.

I also wouldn't avoid the DSL40CR until you've tried one. I have one and really like it. Add the 6 button footswitch and it's great for gigging.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

dwagar said:


> The 10" in the SV20C is quite good IMO. But you could always buy the head and a 1x12 cab. Being a non master volume amp, they are pretty loud. It's basically the same as taking a master volume amp and turning the volumes and gain all up to 10. Many, me included, attenuate it. But my band mics everything. You'd have to try one to see if it's loud enough.
> 
> I'd suggest the 2525C if you can find one. It does have 2 channels and a 12" speaker.
> 
> I also wouldn't avoid the DSL40CR until you've tried one. I have one and really like it. Add the 6 button footswitch and it's great for gigging.


I probably would have tried the DSL40cr but there are none in stock anywhere near me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Theres a Carr The Bloke used at music store near me. I wonder how close that would get me. Its currently got 6v6's in it but I understand its easy to change to EL34.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I've had my eye on that one. Although I worry about the ability to stay clean or have enough volume on a big stage with a loud drummer playing a Les Paul. oh and its a 1x10 which is a complete deal breaker for me.


I have the SV20 head and use a Mesa Recto cab w/v30's for it, so presumably same ballpark as you. You will not be hurting for volume; these things are LOUD. There is perhaps a bit of a learning curve to the plexi model in question if you're not familiar with Marshall's, but it ain't rocket science so I wouldn't worry about it. It doesn't get more classic rock than this option in that price bracket IMO.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> I probably would have tried the DSL40cr but there are none in stock anywhere near me.


I was going to recommend the DSL40cr based on what your stated desires are and my personal experience. Its a really great amp that runs from warm 60s Marshall to roaring 80s Marshall. My only complaint is the reverb. It needs to be cranked to equal my Fenders reverb on 4, but that's nothing a good reverb pedal can't fix.


----------



## Hendo (Jun 19, 2021)

I think the DSL20 is the best bang for your buck for that sound.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

The 2525c is a wicked amp.👌🏽 Ive tried using a reverb pedal but i prefer it dry.
Im considering selling mine since seeing one on Reverb that is "new" in the box and hes asking $3500. 😂


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

You may wish to consider the JTM 30 from the mid 1990s. 1x12” all tube combo. 2 channel. Reverb. Can do almost Fender-like cleans and it will give you the classic Marshall tone when pushing the other channel. 

It also responds well to pedals. 

I’ve had mine over 20 years.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Try a Peavey JSX. I've owned a few JCM800s. They're fine but they're one trick ponies. The JSX, does many things well for less money. Try one. I push a Marshall cab loaded with Eminence Governors. The speaker cab makes or breaks a head. The original Celestion g12t-75 were mid killers.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robhotdad said:


> Try a Peavey JSX. I've owned a few JCM800s. They're fine but they're one trick ponies. The JSX, does many things well for less money. Try one. I push a Marshall cab loaded with Eminence Governors. The speaker cab makes or breaks a head. The original Celestion g12t-75 were mid killers.


I don't mind one trick ponies. As long as I can get a decent clean tone and a mid gain crunch. I prefer an amp that does 1 or 2 thngs very well rather than a versatile amp doing many things ok.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Vintage Modern. I have the 100w head and 4x12 cab and it's a fantastic amp and it sounds like it's the tone you're looking for. Not manufactured anymore and I'm guessing the 2x12 combo is heavy, which is something you're not looking for. Just mentioning it in case you see one in a store so that you play it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I don't think I want to go low end like an origin or dsl. I'm gonna start my marshall tone quest in pedals. If I can find a pedal that will do me for a year or so until I find the right marshall amp for me then that should work. 
Gonna start with an angry charlie. Theres one at the local L&M and if I don't like it I have 30 days to return it. 
Currently the L&M's and pretty much every where else don't have too many Marshalls in stock.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Well I don't think I want to go low end like an origin or dsl. I'm gonna start my marshall tone quest in pedals. If I can find a pedal that will do me for a year or so until I find the right marshall amp for me then that should work.
> Gonna start with an angry charlie. Theres one at the local L&M and if I don't like it I have 30 days to return it.
> Currently the L&M's and pretty much every where else don't have too many Marshalls in stock.


you have at L&M Gear Hunter this:





Gear Hunter | Gurus- 1959 Double Decker


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com





which should one of the best MIABs
and as you said - you have 30days to test it out

hope this helps


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Also for Marshall tones and general amps / speaker sounds - check Johan Segeborn on YT:


https://www.youtube.com/c/JohanSegeborn/videos


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You could probably find a DSL401 for the price of a couple pedals. Glue a heatsink to the bridge rectifier and you've got an extremely under-rated 3ish channel Marshall for cheap.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone ever heard of Bumbox?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Not sure if you need lots of watts, I have the 5 watt Slash SL5 and it's pretty good sounding.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a 2525c and most hoof clones mimic a Marshall tone. You only need them pedals if you want your Fender amp to sound gnarly like a Marshall 😝


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Joys of digital: when i want a marshall I have a bunch!


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Don’t sleep on the *Dr Z EMS* amp. EMS stands for Essential Marshall Sounds. This amp can do essentially JTM, Plexi, and JCM800. Killer. If you read about the circuit evolution of Marshall amps, it makes sense that this amp can do all that. Keep an eye out for a used one, as like everything else, these have gone up a lot in the last few years. I got my head for around $1700 a few years back.

Also, look into *Phaez* amps. I think they are mostly heads, but he makes chassis only versions that you could mount in a combo probably. The naming scheme of his amps is nuts though, so you’d have to research about that. I think he is down by Windsor.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This right here is a thing of beauty. Although I think I'd be more interested in the L35 for more manageable volumes. I think I'll save my pennies. In the mean time I experimented all last night with an Angry Charlie but its going back today. I discovered the hi mode on my Fillmore 50 that basically I can replicate the exact same tone as the Angry Charlie but better. More thickness, cleaner more articulate. Up till now I pretty much ignored the hi mode channel opting for the drive channel. I didn't realize it could get in to Marshall territory. This will do me till I can afford this:


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

madhermit said:


> Don’t sleep on the *Dr Z EMS* amp. EMS stands for Essential Marshall Sounds. This amp can do essentially JTM, Plexi, and JCM800. Killer. If you read about the circuit evolution of Marshall amps, it makes sense that this amp can do all that. Keep an eye out for a used one, as like everything else, these have gone up a lot in the last few years. I got my head for around $1700 a few years back.
> 
> Also, look into *Phaez* amps. I think they are mostly heads, but he makes chassis only versions that you could mount in a combo probably. The naming scheme of his amps is nuts though, so you’d have to research about that. I think he is down by Windsor.


The Pasadena or Jube Phaez heads might be a good option. I was happy with the Phaez amp that I had (although it was a Fender style I went for) - the FX loop and master volume on his amps are pretty good and let me play at bedroom levels at night time. You could probably buy one of his heads and a used 1x12 with a greenback or V30 for less than the cost of a used SV20.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Dont think, just do it.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

You could get a JCM 900 1x12 combo well under budget. I have the MKIII model, which is single channel with no reverb. The Dual Reverb version has reverb and 2 channels.
I still get quite a thump with mine even though it's not closed back.
They used to take a lot of flak on forums for some reason but I think the 900's are great amps. With the 900 series you still get a made in England amp with modern features (fx loop, channel switching master volume) while still not being built like a computer (TSL) or having any reliability issues in combo form like the original DSL combos.
Don't believe the internet about these amps. I had a JCM 800 combo before I settled on my JCM 900.
I'm not saying the 800's are bad but they aren't the holy grail some seem to think they are. I need an fx loop and a little bit more gain than the 800's provide stock. That's why the 900 fit me perfectly.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This is about as close as I could get my Mesa Fillmore 50 to sounding how I want it. Ok for now but I'll be looking at a Marshall or clone.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-402027392%2Frock


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> This is about as close as I could get my Mesa Fillmore 50 to sounding how I want it. Ok for now but I'll be looking at a Marshall or clone.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-402027392%2Frock


Sounds like a Marshall to me? 
I'd like to post some Soundcloud clips of the 2525c. Ive never thought to get it a try.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm thinking about trying this pedal when Electric Mojo gets more stock. Might save me getting another amp.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm thinking about trying this pedal when Electric Mojo gets more stock. Might save me getting another amp.


There's one for sale here on GC: Drybell - The Engine Preamp


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> There's one for sale here on GC: Drybell - The Engine Preamp


Yeah I saw that. He wants just about what you'd pay for new. I don't pay any tax so I'd only be ahead about $30. May as well buy new. That way I have the 30 days to evaluate if it will even work for me. They don't have stock right now but I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah I saw that. He wants just about what you'd pay for new. I don't pay any tax so I'd only be ahead about $30. May as well buy new. That way I have the 30 days to evaluate if it will even work for me. They don't have stock right now but I'm not in a hurry.


I had no idea about the price. Your reasoning makes total sense. BTW, if you're looking into Marshall in a box type pedals, I've tried a few. They've each got their thing, and I wouldn't say one is far and away superior to another. But for my purposes, I've been really happy with the Marvel Drive V3. But I'm aiming for a 70's style overdriven Plexi sound (think earlier AC/DC). But not 80s (EVH) at all. The Marvel has a that classic kerrang and roar to it that I absolutely love.









Marvel Drive | Ramble FX


The ultimate Marshall plexi in a box. 100% JFET based. Dual gain controls to simulate a Marshall plexi with its inputs patched.




www.ramblefx.com


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been kinda looking for a small Marshall combo too. What's the deal with the Origin combos? They seem pretty cheap although the specs look good. What am I missing?








Marshall - Origin 20W 1x10 All-Valve Combo Amp


Marshall - Origin 20W 1x10 All-Valve Combo Amp




www.long-mcquade.com




This one has a 12"








Marshall - Origin 50W 1x12 All-Valve Combo Amp


Marshall - Origin 50W 1x12 All-Valve Combo Amp




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Lenny P (Sep 13, 2021)

Find a Brunetti Pleximan ... they're amazing!


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

DSL tough to beat. 2 channels but 4 modes.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

If you can find one, the superb 18W 1974X. Bit pricey though. Sherwood Music (no affil) has one listed in their site.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

The modern vintage sounds great- also the Fargen has 60's 70's and 80's plexi sounds with a built in variac.....it's really easy to control the volume, brilliant tone... bought it used for a good price.


----------



## MadCarrot (10 mo ago)

SV20H or DSL40CR? I tried a bounch of Marshalls I really don't find the DSL to be lowend dispect the modest pricing.


----------



## wghall (Sep 22, 2006)

I have been in a Marshall quest lately - mainly through pedals. Have purchased a wampler plexi drive deluxe, a Catalinbread dirty little secret and marvel drive v3. If you’re looking for plexi/ jtm I can’t recommend the DLS enough - it’s great. JCM 800 Van Halen / GnR. Go with the marvel drive. Overall genres the plexi drive is great, although I will be putting it up for sale.


----------

